# Anyone know of a site I can order color contacts if I have astigmatism?



## CoverGirl (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 8, 2013)

In the US or overseas? In the US you're required to have a prescription, overseas you take the chance the lenses won't fit.


----------



## Carmela DeJesus (Feb 8, 2013)

I have astigmatism and I use Freshlook color blends toric lenses daily.

i also use geo lenses but they dry much faster and get off focus sometimes.


----------



## CoverGirl (Feb 9, 2013)

US. My eye doctor only has Freshlook. They look great on some people, but I'd like to try other brands that look more natural. I know other brands have color contact lenses for astigmatism, I just don't know where or how to order them.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 9, 2013)

Have you checked http://www.1800contacts.com/?


----------



## CoverGirl (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you checked http://www.1800contacts.com/?


Just checked it, thanks! I see that they sell some Freshlook, but I don't see any other brands. Do you know if there's anything else for astigmatism?

Also, Carmela what are geo lenses and where can I buy them? Thank you for your help dear!


----------



## Carmela DeJesus (Feb 9, 2013)

http://www.geocolouredlenses.com/

They're an Asian brand and most are bigger in diameter than the normal contacts so its a bit easier to put on than the non toric US soft lenses but they feel dry on the eyes faster than torics but I use systane eye drops for contacts whenever I feel they're getting dry. They're not exactly natural looking but they soooo cute

have you asked your doctor for a trial pair of the Freshlook torics? they usually have planos (no grade) lenses on hand for you to try for a week to see if you like em. What color are your eyes? I have brown eyes but I use the blue and green ones and people think they're my real eye color hahah the hazels are almost Cullen-like on me though.

also I recommend visiondirect.com instead of 1800contacts. They have better deals ESP when you buy through ebates, usually 10% cash back + 5% drugstore.com credit? The only perk of 1800contacts is if you rip on, they'll replace it. But you could somewhat do the same on visiondirect but you have to send back your ripped lens


----------



## Baberanza (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CoverGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Just checked it, thanks! I see that they sell some Freshlook, but I don't see any other brands. Do you know if there's anything else for astigmatism?
> ...


 Personally, I have astigmatism and it's pretty difficult to find a trustworthy prescribed lens provider for colored contacts [with astigmatism].


----------



## JJQ333 (Mar 4, 2013)

FreshLook ColorBlends is the only brand that I can find.  I order my astigmatism lenses (although not these, as I don't care about the colors) from aclens.com.  Their prices are pretty good, shipping is quick, and there's usually a coupon code online for a small savings.


----------



## MotiveswithKate (Mar 13, 2013)

I did a comparison search and found these brands in addition to Freshlook,  Focus and PureVision.  It is amazing the price difference depending which website you order from?


----------

